# raised my hand in class



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I was in my social psychology class and we were playing this game to review for a test. The teacher was asking questions and I raised my hand for one of them. As I said my answer I felt my heart rate seem to double. I got the answer wrong, but I was ok with that because at least I raised my hand.


----------



## rojoepeters (Sep 20, 2005)

:banana 

good job, it may not seem like a big thing but it is.


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

great! good for you! keep it up! w00t!!!! :hug


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's great! :clap


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey great! Wish I could do that...Infact you raised your hand and got a wrong answer and still don't bother about he wrong answer means (to me atleast) that you are doing better than just great...watever that is :b


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

Good job! It was tough, but you did it anyway!


----------



## Thumbelina (Sep 5, 2005)

ghostgurl said:


> As I said my answer I felt my heart rate seem to double.


Boy, do I know how that feels!

Good on ya ghostgurl :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo, Ghostgurl! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! Ghostgurl :boogie :boogie :boogie I know that sicky, "I'm gonna have a heart attack" feeling right before you speak in class sucks, but you did it.


----------



## Bleu (Nov 12, 2003)

That's great!! Answer was not correct but at least you tried. I really like your attitude. Give yourself big credit.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

great job!! I sooo know how that feels...


----------



## far3 (May 6, 2005)

I can relate to the double heart rate. :agree


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I barely ever raised my hand, good job!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

That's really awesome. That's my goal for this semester, my last one lol.


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

good job, i remember when this used to be hard for me (though i still don't put my hand up, i hate the quivvery voice)


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

:thanks for the replies


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

I never raised my hand in class. I think last semester in english people noticed I was the quiet one. I would speak to the people next to me though.


----------

